
Five Little Languages and How They Grew - nreece
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/hopl.html
======
wglb
Bliss indeed was perhaps the oddest of the lot. The specific instruction that
he might have been talking about was the variable-width bitfield pointer that
the Dec 10 hardware had that was available in bliss-36. This, interestingly,
has found its way into lisp.

So far as I know, there were three Bliss languages--Bliss-11, Bliss 32 (vax)
and Bliss 36 (Dec 10). It was the first expression language that I had used;
not quite functional.

And those were the days that they knew how to make nice instruction sets.
PDP-10 could just be my favorite.

